# Looking for 1502 Clutch & Transmission Schematics



## mdwilf (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm trying to help my dad find some drawings or a manual or both for his recently purchased 1502. He says it has some sort of noise in the clutch area, and he'd like to have some pictures before he tears it apart. 

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have you checked over at e bay for a manual?


----------



## mdwilf (Jul 22, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the suggestion - should have thought of it myself. I ordered one yesterday.


----------



## dstankus (Aug 13, 2010)

From whom did you buy the manual? Did it have all the info you needed in it? I am looking for a manual as well. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

